# Need help with Canon 6D problems concerning back buttons



## qat (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey,
This is my first time posting here, and I hope I got the correct forum for this kind of question!

Anyway,

Briefly: The buttons on my 6D has been re-routed after water damage.

Today I was out shooting surfers on the beach with my Canon 6D and a 70-200mm f/2.8 ISII attached to it. I was standing so that water reached the top of my knees, and the camera around my shoulder with the lens pointing downwards. Suddenly a big wave hit me, and my dear 70-200mm lens got totally soaked, my camera only some minor splashed droplets around the bottom right corner where no buttons or anything are located.

After close inspection I realised that the main quick control dial had some water on it that I removed by blowing on it.

My 70-200mm is weather sealed and survived without any difficulties whatsoever.

My 6D however, has become a nightmare to use. I am unsure of if the problems was caused by the minor droplets or has anything to do with it at all or if its just something normal that you can change in settings. 
But all the buttons on the back except for a few has been "re-routed" so to speak.

The Q btn. for example, my favourite button, which has somehow got the same function as the DRIVE, START/STOP, and the PREVIEW at the same time just after the event, I had previously, right the splash scenario, used it to customise the function of the AF-ON btn. and it had worked perfectly.

Below is a list of what has become what (that I know so far)
e.g. "btn" : "has become"
_Erase:  , Erase
LOCK: Unaffected
Multi-controller ←: MENU, ←
Multi-controller ↑: Unaffected
Multi-controller ↓: INFO, ↓
Multi-controller →: Unaffected
SET: Unaffected
Quick ctrl Dial wheel: Unaffected
Playback [►]: Unaffected
Q: START/STOP, [►], Q, 
Index/Magnify/Reduce btn.: Unaffected
START/STOP: Unaffected
AF-ON: Unaffected
AE LOCK * :  Unaffected
AF Point selection: Unaffected_

I have no idea what has happened, it has now been about 45 min since it happened. I have removed the battery, not yet factory reset the camera, removed lens, etc.

My 6D has been through a lot worse water related scenarios, like being left on a tripod for minutes in a major rain storm but has survived.

I really hope someone can help me!

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2014)

I had a similar incident in 2005 with my Nikon D1h after about six hours in steady rain...the buttons got alllllll messed up. BIG-TIME. It took about ten days I guess, for the camera to return to normal. Your 6D however, was exposed to saltwater--a much nastier substance than rain water. Saltwater is well known for its corrosive, deleterious effects on electronics. I reallllllly hope it'll rebound.

I would suggest removing the battery and NOT turning the camera on. Do a few days in dried rice, to hopefully, draw out the bit of water that's still in there. I still though, have a very,very bad feeling about this...


----------



## qat (Sep 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I had a similar incident in 2005 with my Nikon D1h after about six hours in steady rain...the buttons got alllllll messed up. BIG-TIME. It took about ten days I guess, for the camera to return to normal. Your 6D however, was exposed to saltwater--a much nastier substance than rain water. Saltwater is well known for its corrosive, deleterious effects on electronics. I reallllllly hope it'll rebound.
> 
> I would suggest removing the battery and NOT turning the camera on. Do a few days in dried rice, to hopefully, draw out the bit of water that's still in there. I still though, have a very,very bad feeling about this...



Thanks!
I took out the battery and left my camera body in the sun for a while, not the smartest thing to do I assume, however the multi controller buttons seems to be working again! So as you reflected upon it seems to fix itself after some time! Thanks again!

Edit: Lets hope Canikon does something about this problem in their future models! Apparently not a super rare problem!


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 28, 2014)

The 6D doesn't have the weather sealing treatment of, say, the 7D.  And as if water isn't bad enough... salt-water is especially nasty.  

If you know you're going to be shooting in conditions where the odds of the camera getting wet is considerably higher than normal... I would strongly consider a safety net.

Ideally a waterproof housing is THE thing to have... but those tend to be expensive (often the housing is as expensive or even more expensive than the camera body you put inside.)  But there are also water-proof bags and rain-shields.  The bags and rain-shields are really meant to protect the camera from a splash (not good enough for submersing the camera like the completely water-tight underwater housings.)  Some of these bags are extremely inexpensive (meant to be treated as disposables.)


----------

